# Werden Sie Age of Conan spielen?



## Administrator (20. Mai 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Bensta (20. Mai 2008)

[X] Nein, denn ich habe die Beta gespielt...


----------



## Lordghost (22. Mai 2008)

[x] Nein, denn wie um himmels willen soll ich 6 MMOs bezahlen? xD

ich spiel eins, das langt erstmal, von der zeit alleine schon   

Blub


----------



## Vordack (22. Mai 2008)

Lordghost am 22.05.2008 02:58 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Nein, denn wie um himmels willen soll ich 6 MMOs bezahlen? xD
> 
> ich spiel eins, das langt erstmal, von der zeit alleine schon
> 
> Blub



[X] Ja, denn ich habe die Beta gespielt 

Hab die Final schon installiert und gepacht, warte nur noch auf morgen. Dann kanns losgehen mit dem Köpfe abschlagen, den nackten Weibern und so, har har. Und ja, hab UK VErsion.   

Und nein, der letzte Satz ist nicht ernst zu verstehen (oder vielleicht doch?)


----------



## Schalkmund (28. Mai 2008)

Das Spiel ist doch eh reine Europäerverarsche (Inselaffen ausgenommen) mehr zahlen für weniger Inhalt.


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2008)

Ich wart noch auf meine Englische CE.


----------



## Flado (30. Mai 2008)

McDrake am 28.05.2008 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wart noch auf meine Englische CE.




Hab auch die englische version bestellt un bin total begeistert von dem Game!
Hab vorher WoW gezockt un muss sagen es is um Längen besser - allein die Fatalities machen sowas von fun, das gesamt Kampfsystem is besser als alles was ich bisher in MMORPGs gesehn hab! Klare Kaufempfehlung von mir!


----------



## CracktoLife (31. Mai 2008)

[x] Nein, da mir 13 euro im monat zuviel des guten sind.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (2. Juni 2008)

Ich schliesse mich der Mehrheit an: 

[X] Nein, denn ich spiele keine MMORPGs 

SSA


----------



## Sheggo (3. Juni 2008)

[X] Ich spiele zwar, aber nicht mehr lange. Nur noch bis der "Freimonat" zuende ist, wenn es nicht bald Besserungen gibt (bin TCOM Kunde   )


----------



## BallaBernd (11. Juni 2008)

[X] Nein, denn:
MMORPGs sucken derbe und ich nehme an, dass 60% aller MMORPG-Spieler 100%ig süchtig sind, mindestens schulterlange Haare haben und somit aussehen wie Totalnerds der 90er Jahre die außerdem kein reellen Freunde haben.  Die anderen 40% haben entweder zu viel Zeit, zu große Langeweile oder gleich beides


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juni 2008)

BallaBernd am 11.06.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Nein, denn:
> MMORPGs sucken derbe und ich nehme an, dass 60% aller MMORPG-Spieler 100%ig süchtig sind, mindestens schulterlange Haare haben und somit aussehen wie Totalnerds der 90er Jahre die außerdem kein reellen Freunde haben.  Die anderen 40% haben entweder zu viel Zeit, zu große Langeweile oder gleich beides



Oder sie haben einfach Spaß an ihrem Hobby, wie jeder andere Computerspieler auch


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (12. Juni 2008)

SoSchautsAus am 02.06.2008 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schliesse mich der Mehrheit an:
> 
> [X] Nein, denn ich spiele keine MMORPGs
> 
> SSA




... weil ich viel zu wenig Zeit habe für Spiele mit Monatsgebühren. Bis ich da mal wo ankomme, sind die Server down, weil die Firma pleite ist.


----------



## patsche (14. Juni 2008)

ich möchte das spiel mal antesten ohne es gleich kaufen zu müßen, wie geht das?


----------



## McDrake (15. Juni 2008)

patsche am 14.06.2008 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte das spiel mal antesten ohne es gleich kaufen zu müßen, wie geht das?


zZ leider noch nicht.
Zuerst werden wohl die Buddy-Keys aktiviert, damit die mal vergeben werden können. Und erst danach wird eine Demo à la WOW kommen.
Vielleicht bekommst du ja hier nen Key, wenn du rumfragst. 
Aber solange die Aktivierung nicht möglich ist, lohnt sich fragen auch noch nicht gross.
Bekommst meist nur genervte Antworten darauf


----------

